# Channels @ Spencer Lake



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

A buddy and me went out to Spencer to test out the new boat and motor this afternoon. We ended up with 7 channels, 2 largemouth and a crappie. Two of the cats were over 5 pounds and one was over 8 pounds. We kept the smaller 3 for eaters. All this in 3 hours. Will post pics later, (having trouble downloading to the site). Lots of fun when you have a boat again!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Must of been a blast, sounds like you caught some real nice one. Congrats on your catches. So did you have any trouble landing any of these fish....LOL


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

congrats on the fish


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

nice fish. Spencer is a good lake for them.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Like I said we kept the 3 smallest for the frypan. Left the biguns for the Neocats tourneys!


----------

